
CSS3 Cheatsheet - shawndumas
http://sencha.com/css3cheatsheet
======
tjpick
Nice. No disrespect to the author because yeah it looks handy, but 2.7 megs
for 1 page of text? Give me a break. We've got limited download quotas here.

